# 1999 GMC C6500 P Brake Problems



## 290 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello,
I own said truck and i am having problems with the parking brake not engaging along with an alarm every time the key is turned to on. Another problem i am having is that the reverse lights are stuck on along with the reverse siren. Being a salt truck for the past 3 seasons has really takin its toll on the electrical system of this truck. Does anyone know where i might start to look to find what could be causing these issues, thanks

Dan


----------



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

I just had that happen on my 02 hd my lights were staying on when the truck was off it turned out to be salt and corrosion in the trailer plug it was the last place I looked try that


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

air brakes on the 6500, or juice?


----------

